

Google AI Challenge Results - mightybyte
http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/rankings.php

======
mahmud
More info here:

<http://quotenil.com/Google-AI-Challange-2010-Results.html>

------
Fixnum
So, 27 out of the top 30 were were written in C++, including all the top 10.

What's the lesson from this?

~~~
roundsquare
I don't think there is a good lesson about C++ directly. As far as I know, the
way the contest was designed success would be pretty much programming language
independent. I.e. you could easily port the code from C++ to Python and the
result would be the exact same (aside from the 1 second limit per move).

If I had to guess, I'd say that this is because AI experts use C++ a lot. AI
can be very computationally intensive and having close control over memory can
be useful. I remember a prof who did NLP saying this exact thing.

